# oil leak



## brokenshoelaces (Mar 28, 2006)

i have an oil leak and don't know what seal/area the leak is coming from. the oil seems to be leaking out from behind the distributor and its all over the bottom side of the distributor and leaking down onto the transmission. i know its not the valve cover gasket because i just replaced it. any help on what seal or what is causing this leak would be appreciated. here are some pics of the leak.


































thanks for any help.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Is there oil on the bottom of the distributor where the black plastic mounts to the metal? If so the NTN bearing inside is leaking and needs to be replaced. Your Nissan dealership will not have a sweet clue either what you're talking about or be able to order a new sealed bearing. I believe the part# is NTN 2002. I contacted them over a year ago for mine and they were able to tell me a supplier in my area, which I have since forgot as I had a spare distributor that I put on and fixed the problem. Either way, contact http://www.ntn.ca/ and they should be able to help you out IF that is your problem.

Other possibility, you didn't seal the new VC rubber gasket with Permatex Ultra Grey/Copper RTV sealant around the distributor/exhaust cam as per the Factory Service Manual. I believe the manual recommends sealing around the entire perimeter and plug holes - I sealed mine about a 3 weeks ago with Ultra Copper RTV and no more leaks!


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Could be you need a new o-ring gasket on the distributor maybe. 2 bux at any parts store.

That oil looks old, if you clean it up real good it will help you track the exact source of the problem.


----------

